# Having a picnic? Kill the bugs!



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This may also be the answer to your ammo problem. @Sasquatch You didn't tell us you were going into business! lol!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, I never approved my or my girlfriends image being used. I am suing the crap outta someone! I'm calling my lawyer now. @Boss Dog you may be called as a witness.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I own a Bugasalt ....... doesn't everyone?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

LOL. Bug guts on my hotdog, yum.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

to much salt added to my food , no go on that one .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> to much salt added to my food , no go on that one .


You silly Wabbits ........ your supposed to zap the bugs before they have a chance to get on your food.


----------

